# american standard water condensing furnace



## william blackmon (Jan 3, 2010)

Having Intermittent issue with furn. But, the end result is furn. fails to light and locks lock and induce draft motor continues to run until power is cycled to furn. then controls reset. I have checked furn, components limit and pressure switches drians but furn will run after controls are reset for awhile then lock itself out again I suspect Ignition Control Mod furn doesn't fault LED CODE accept furn Locked Out. 8yr old American Standard or direct spark igniter has bad ground and not producing strong spark. HEY COULD USE A HAND WHAT DO YOU THINK


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

You dont sound like a pro. Try posting at DIY


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, either resubmit you question in industry language, or ask for help in the DIY site here.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Vent problem.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Vent problem.



Sez who?:001_tongue::laughing:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Have to wait and see if he ever tells us what he found.


----------

